# Hello Im new and looking for recommendations



## informer (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm looking to expand my musical experience and add variety to what I listen to (up till now I only listened to hip-hop) and I've realized I love to listen to classical/symphony type music but I dont know anything about it or how/where to begin, im completely ignorant to this genre. All I know is that I want to explore this type of music and enjoy it. Here are some of the things I like to listen to:













Can anyone give me any recommendations based off of these songs? Or as to what sub genre these songs would be located in?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You might like this famous symphonic poem by Alexander Borodin?





I can't say this is my favorite version of the piece. You might try this Naxos CD featuring this work
and the famous Pictures At An Exhibition. 
http://www.amazon.com/Mussorgsky-Pi...n-Polovtsian/dp/B0000013J8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_4


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

I think you'll enjoy French Impressionism

Debussy - Rêverie





Ravel - Une Barque sur l'Océan





Fauré - Pavane





This last one is not impressionistic, but a great piece for any newcomer to classical

Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No.2


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker 




might be to your liking. Catchy classical music.
Also Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring




And all newcomers should know Vivaldi - The Four Seasons. Not similar to your videos though got me to love classical music.


----------



## PianoLover (Dec 30, 2011)

Your taste definitely screams mid to late Romantic period in my opinion. Try these two:

Dvorak's New World Symphony





Debussy's L'Isle Joyeuse


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

You and Lordblackudder would get along great!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Yoko Shimomura is composing the music for Final Fantasy Versus XIII. So keep an eye on that.

Also you could try her album Drammatica: The Very Best of Yoko Shimomura.










Or maybe these:



















A lot of music by Nobuo Uematsu often has orchestral music similar to that. They both work for Square Enix.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd suggest picking up one of the super bargain mega boxes, like the RCA Living Stereo box or DGG's 111. None of these cover everything you might want to hear, so they aren't a be all and end all, but they can inexpensively give you a huge chunk of high quality listening.

Also, consider a visit to your local public library. You can get all kinds of great music to sample for free there.


----------



## Hector (Dec 23, 2011)

One of the most celebrated composers of our time:


----------



## informer (Dec 30, 2011)

starthrower said:


> You might like this famous symphonic poem by Alexander Borodin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that sounds along the lines of something I'd listen to, i liked it



pjang23 said:


> I think you'll enjoy French Impressionism


I dont think I'm much of a French Impressionism listener, those songs arnt really my taste.



PianoLover said:


> Your taste definitely screams mid to late Romantic period in my opinion. Try these two:
> 
> Dvorak's New World Symphony
> 
> ...


Hmm I'll have to take a look into romantic period then. I liked the 1st vid, not so much the 2nd. Can u recommend any other good romantic songs?

I thank you all for your replies, they mean a lot to me. I liked the nutcracker and the vivaldi song. LordBlackudder, I'll be looking for those CDs soon.

if this helps any heres another song absolutely enjoy a lot





Why are all of my songs coming form Kingdom Hearts? I dont know, but I dont fight it


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's a couple suggestions that I think you might enjoy. I only posted single movements here that seemed similar to your tastes, but if you enjoy any of them by all means check out the entire piece, or look at other pieces by the same composer! I would say that based on your preferences you might enjoy music from the romantic era, or some "contemporary new age" things (I really know very little about the latter, other than that a lot of it sounds very similar to what you posted lol).

Gustav Mahler - Symphony 3 Movement 6





Frédéric Chopin - Piano Concerto 1 Movement 2





Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Concerto 5 (Emperor) - Movement 2





Maurice Ravel - Piano Concerto in G major - Movement 2


----------

